
Irish drug dealer loses £46m Bitcoin codes he hid in fishing rod case - edward
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/feb/21/irish-drug-dealer-clifton-collins-l46m-bitcoin-codes-hid-fishing-rod-case
======
PragmaticPulp
Convicted drug dealer accidentally “loses access” to Bitcoin account info
after being convicted and forced to turn over all of his bitcoin?

Right.

~~~
drcross
From another article I read that he bought and learned to fly his own
gyrocopter. I think he has the mental fortitude to hide a second copy of the
private key somewhere else.

------
WorldPeas
That'll be one lucky chinese scrapper.

------
parliament32
Bitcoin... codes?

~~~
djhaskin987
like, QR codes containing information about a bitcoin. You can actually print
out these codes and then delete information on your computer allowing anyone
to access them, effectively turning them into paper money.

